# [ROM][2.3.8][OFFICIAL][BUILD #1] CyanMobileX Compiled From Source For HTC Wildfire Buzz [10/11/12]



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

*Welcome to the Cyanmobile eXperience*

Hey there peeps, I compiled a new ROM for the HTC Wildfire -- *CyanMobile!*

It's made by the *CyanMobile team*, led by *Squadzone*.

Here's a short description (according to https://raw.github.c...Definitions.txt) with grammar edited by me:

What is *CyanMobile?*

*CyanMobile* is an aftermarket ROM like *CyanogenMod, MIUI, JoyOS, LewaOS* and others that are built from source. It is based on CyanogenMod 7 (Gingerbread v2.3.7) and uses modifications from *AOSP* and *AOKP*
Thanks To *CyanogenMod Team, AOKP Team, and AOSP Team* for Their Work

**********************************************************************************************************************
** *CyanMobile* is Short of " *Cyan* (CyanogenMod) *Mob* (Mobiling) *I* (Improving) and *L* (Let's) *E* (Experiment)" **
**********************************************************************************************************************

All features are based on what uses do and what users need with a lots of improvement here and there.
This ROM optimizes Gingerbread, but uses updates from other branchs (ICS stuff, AOSP and AOKP) with reverse engineering or backporting skill.
It can be used without needing to have any Google application installed....

Let us show you what is in *CyanMobile:*

====================================================================================================
1. Statusbar :
* Date
- Show/Hide Date
- Date Colour
* Notications
- Ticker Color
- No Title Color
- Latest Title Color
- Ongoing Title Color
- Clear Label Button Color
- Title Color
- Item Color
- Time Color
* Icons
- Show/Hide Notification Icons
- Show/Hide Statusbar Icons
- Show/Hide Headset/Alarm/Bluetooth/Gps/Sync/Wifi/3G/4G Icon
* Clock
- 4 Clock styles (Right, Left, Center and Hide)
- Clock Color
- Clock Font Size
* Carrier label
- Show/Hide Carrier Label
- Bottom Carrier Label
- 3 Carrier Label On Statusbar Styles (Right, Left and Center)
- Carrier Label Color
- 4 Carrier Logo Styles (Right, Left, Center and Custom Logo)
* Signal
- 5 Different Styles (Bars, Text, Text w/dBm, text w/Auto Color and Hide)
- Wifi Signal Text
* Battery
- 7 Different Styles (Icon, Percentage, Top Statusbar, Side Bar, Behind Statusbar, Navigation Bar and Hide)
- 3 Different Battery Percentage Format (Default, Percentage and Full Color)
- Statusbar Battery Color
* Power Widget
- 4 Different Layouts (Default, Bottom, Grid and Tab)
- Music Widget
- Grid Layout Customizing
* Misc
- Refactor New Statusbar Layout
- Power Clock
- Power Date
- Weather PopUp
- Shortcut Button
- Show/Hide Statusbar
- Reverse Statusbar Icons And Layout
- Statusbar Brightness Control
- Statusbar Fonts Size
- Statusbar Icons Size
- Statusbar Height Size
- Statusbar Background
- Statusbar Background Color
- Notification Background
- Notification Background Color

====================================================================================================
2. Framework :
* Lockscreen
- 7 Different Lockscreen Styles (Sliding Tab, Rotary, Lense, Ring, Honeycomb (beta), Circular (alpha) , Sense (Beta) , Jellybean Glow (Beta) and Jellybean Pad (BETA) )
- Lockscreen Widget Color
- Sms/Call Notifications
- Fuzzy Clock
- Kanji Clock
- Custom Text Lockscreen
- Widget Layouts
- Pattern Styles
* Power Saver
- Screen Off Data Action
- Data Action Delay
- Sync Action
- Sync Time Interval
- Screen Off Wifi Action
- Sync Data Usage
- Mobile Data Preference
* Application
- Native A2SD Framework Core
- Installation Place
* Display
- Bravia Engine
- Rotation Animation
- Window Animations
- Transition Animations
- LCD Density
* Input
- Quick Key Behavior
- Enable/Disable Vibrate on Shutdown
- Explorer Key
* Power Menu
- Show/Hide Power menu/Silent/Airplane/Profile/Screenshot/Power saver/Hibernate/Suspend Toggles
* Fonts
- Change Fonts System
- Change Fonts Type
* OverScroll
- Effect
- Color
- Weight
* Core Replacer
- Change System Apk
- Change Framework Apk/Jar
* Boot/Shutdown animation and Sound
- Preview
- Change Bootanimation
- Change Shutdownanimation
- Change Bootsound
- Reset
* Misc
- New Notifications Design
- Intruder Alert is Life
- New Dialog Design
- Backported Some Apis From Jellybean
- Clear Market Data
- Global Text Color Change
- Global App Background Change
- Soft Button Statusbar
- Navigation Button Bar
- Choose Navi Button
- Navigation Button Bar Size
- Navigation Bar Background
- Extend Power Menu
- Remap Volume Keys
- Lock Volume Keys
- Volume Key Beeps
- Swap Volume Keys
- Task Switcher

====================================================================================================
3. Sound :
* Features
- Loop Ringtone
- Flip Down To Mute Ringer/Snooze Alarm
- Increasing Ringtone Volume
- Less Frequent Notification Sound
- Battery Full/Low Alert
- Charging Plug/Unplug Sound

====================================================================================================
4. Tethering :
* Features
- Bluetooth Tether
- Auto Usb Tether

====================================================================================================
5. Phone :
* Features
- Smart Phone Call
- Back Button To End Call
- Menu Button To Answer Call
- Reject Call with Message
- Allow Incall UI Touch
- Call Me Louder While Inside Bags
- Speed Dials
- Video As Ringtone
- Ring Delay
- Export/Import SIM Contacts

====================================================================================================
6. Messaging :
* Features
- Bubble/Black/Transparent Theme
- Smart Phone Call
- Hide Avatar
- Strip Unicode
- Emoji Support
- Convo List/Subject Font Size
- Sms Vibrate Morse
- Brutal Sender
- Sms PopUp

====================================================================================================
7. Music :
* Features
- Shake To Next/Prev/Play/Pause/Shuttle Track
- Favorite Folder
- Flip To Play/Pause
- Smooth Play Track

====================================================================================================
8. Locations :
* Features
- Enable/Disable Assisted GPS
- GPS Tracker Performance
- Security Device Finder

====================================================================================================
9. Performance :
* Features
- New I/O Scheduler Option
- New Dithering Support
- Enable Bootsound
- Bootsound Volume
- Enable Shutdownanimation
- Gmaps Hack
- KSM Settings
- Battery Polling
- Low Mem Killer Option
- Scrolling Option
- SD Read Ahead Size option
- Screen Off Max CPU Freq

====================================================================================================
10. Misc :
* Features
- ADWLauncher Improved
- Browser Improved
- Calculator Improved
- FM Radio Improved
- File Manager Updated
- SIM ToolKit Improved
- Screenshots Improved
- Task Manager
- Voice Dialer Improved

====================================================================================================
11. All Binary and Library is up to Date

====================================================================================================
That's it, other features not mentioned here came from CyanogenMod 7



> Don't Use Any Scripts Like Link2SD, Bravia Hack, Xloud etc They Are Inbuilt !!


To Find OUT the features, YOU NEED TO PLAY AROUND WITH THE ROM xD

CyanMobile tries to improve all hardware functions and is always adding new features so it may have some bugs and requires user feedback to fix the bugs.

*DONATION:*
*Donate to Keyur Maru*

*Donate to Sqadzone*

*Check Next Post For What's Working ! and What's Not !*


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

=======================
* Cyan MoBiLe eXperiance*
=======================

*W*hat's Working in it ?

-Network
-HW
-Audio
-Video
-Cam
-DAMM SMOOTH
-Sensors

*W*hat's Not Working ?

-You Need to Tell me xD

*For Change Log Check Next Post*


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

*C*hange Log for Build #1 [10/11/12]

Initial Release For HTC BUZZ

******Please Read the Flashing Instructions !***** *


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

*S*creenshots #1 From Wildfire Buzz , LGE P500 And Galaxy Fit


















































This are From Other Devices Please Provide me From Wildfire Thank you !


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

Screenshots #2


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

Screenshots #3


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

*DownLoadS
*

*Click Here To Download Initial Version of Cyan Mobile Rom For HTC Wildfire Buzz <<<------------*

*Google Apps*

*Click Here To Download Google Apps For Cyan Mobile <<<<<<-------------------------------------*


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

****Important***​*
*How To Flash The Rom xD * IMPORTANT **

-Click Thanks , Rate The Thread And Press Newsworthy Thread ( OPTIONAL BUT * HIGHLY RECOMMENDED * ) 
-Download The Rom
-Wipe ALL
-Flash The Rom
-Reboot From Recovery
-Now Wait for 3-4 Minutes
-Rom Will Not Boot
-Now Remove Battery
-Reinsert Battery
-Now Start The Phone 
-It will Boot up Now
-Enjoy The Rom


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

Cyan Mobile eXperiance Team

*Cyan Mobile Team For Creating this Amazing Modded Source *

*
-Full Cyan Mobile Team
-SqadZone 
-ardX
-Motofoca
-Phiexz
-Psyke83
-TaichiN
-VenkatKamesh
-Cyanogen Mod Team
-RMCC
-tjSTYLE
-WillingMagic*

*Big Thanks :*
*-James Coggan ( For Giving me Server to Build on )
-Mad Team Forum ( For Giving me Server )*


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

*DONATION:*
*Donate to Keyur Maru For Buying this Phone So I can Provide Further Updates 
*
*Donate to Sqadzone
*


----------



## keyur2maru (Nov 12, 2012)

CyanMobile is trying to improve all hardware functions and is always adding new features so it may have some bugs
and require user feedback to fix the bugs

====================================================================================================

Reporting Bugs

====================================================================================================

Before reporting a bug, please make sure you are running as stock as possible. This means no custom kernel, no custom framework modification, etc. If you are using any of the above modifications, please flash the rom again to get rid of the modifications before reporting.

- Grab a logcat right after the problem has occurred. (Please include at least a few pages of the log, not just the last few lines, unless you know what you're doing.)
- If it is a random reboot, grab /proc/last_kmsg. (Do not bother getting a logcat unless you can get it just before the reboot. A logcat after a reboot is useless)
- Remember to provide as much info as possible. The more info you provide, the more likely that the bug will be solved. The following is a useful format to follow.

====================================================================================================

Format Reporting Bugs

====================================================================================================
What is your--
Phone model:
Radio (baseband):
CMX version:
CMX Download url:
Gapps version:

Did you--
wipe:
restore with titanium backup:
reboot after having the issue:

Are you using--
a task killer:
a non-stock kernel:
CMSettings/Performance settings (other than stock):
other modifications:

Provide any additional information (observations/frequency) of problem/last version it worked
====================================================================================================


----------

